#      ""
-   ,     ,   -  ,  , !

----------


## Itasika

.  .   =))).  .

----------

! !   !

----------


## Itasika

** ,     !
 "" -     ,          =(((

----------

*Itasika*, !   .          .

----------


## Maus

C,        :Wink:      ?             :Wow:

----------


## stas

*Maus*,      .        ,    .

----------


## Itasika

> Itasika, !


    =))).
  -    ...!!!!
     Smic- .......
*stas*,   -    .       .    -  . =))

----------

*Itasika*,  ! .

----------


## Fosihas

.... *Itasika*,   :Embarrassment:

----------

*Smic*     .*Itasika*,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Irishkin

Faust,   -.         :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> *Smic*     .*Itasika*,   ?


! :Big Grin:  
,     :Wink:

----------


## Irishkin

> ! 
> ,


  "",         ??  ,-,-  !

----------


## zas77

> ??


        ,      ,    ,      :yes:

----------


## Irishkin

> ,


     -  ???  :Wink: 
 ...
 :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## sema

*Irishkin*,    ...     ...     ...

----------


## Irishkin

> ...


      )))  :Stick Out Tongue: 
       Ѹ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> Ѹ


  ))))

----------

.    .

----------

*sema*,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Irishkin

> ))))


    )))
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
     ....
          ,      ))) :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

,     :Smilie: 
*Irishkin*,      -   ?

----------

** ,       !
         .
    .  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
. *sema*,    ))))

----------

**, !    !  !

----------


## Irishkin

> Irishkin,      -   ?


,   ,   ...       ...    ,   ..   Ѹ    - ,  ...  :Wink: 
   Ѹ   ,   ,     ,   ,    Ѩ    ...  :Wink:

----------


## sema

> . *sema*,    ))))


    ))))

----------


## sema

> .    .


  !     !  :Smilie:

----------

> !     !


 -  . :yes:

----------

> **, !    !  !


      . :Wow:   20  ,    .   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dima77

> ))))


*sema*,    ?   :Wow:

----------


## Irishkin

> *sema*,    ?


!!!!!!!!   Ѹ ))) ,         " "??? :Wink:

----------


## sema

*Irishkin*,     ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irishkin

> 


  - ? :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  
,  -..
  ???

----------


## sema

*Irishkin*,  ,   .

----------


## Irishkin

> *Irishkin*,  ,   .


     4 ))   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> -   ,     ,   -  ,  , !


 ,  ,  ?      :yes:

----------

*-*,  !      ?

----------


## Irishkin

> *-*,  !      ?


  Rh...    ())))
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> Smic


  ,   ...


> 20


...24 -    20 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Itasika

!    !!!! smik-a!!!   !!!!

----------

*Andyko*,       .  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

*Itasika*, **,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,     ,    ?

----------

*Andyko*, Ѹ ,   .  .
 Ѹ   .

----------

!  :yes:

----------

**,     ?

----------

... :Confused:   :Embarrassment: .     , ?  :Frown:    . ::flirt::

----------

**,   ,      :Smilie: .
 - !

----------

